# 69 GTO with Body Bolts broken



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Years ago I separated the body and frame, leaving the thing spaced away on 2x4 stacks. 7 of the 10 body bolts broke off. What can I do to attatch the Rotisserie to the back of the car so I can roll it over so I can fix the broken bolts so I can properly bolt the car to the Rotisserie ?


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

I think you're going to need to get the body up in the air and braced on something temporarily so you can go to work on it with lots of WD40, a drill, and a good EZ out (or two or three).


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You should probably replace the nuts IMO.


----------

